
Cryptocurrencies Exchange Hack - aghillo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/12/tokyo-cryptocurrency-exchange-hack-bitpoint-bitcoin
======
pavel_lishin
> _The apparent hack emerged after an error appeared in the firm’s outgoing
> funds transfer system on Thursday night._

This was my biggest fear when I briefly worked for a cryptocurrency company. I
wonder what their engineering culture/setup is like - how easy is it for bugs
to slip into production?

